# It's Here New 21rs



## krbailey3 (Jul 21, 2008)

I finally brought home my 21rs. It's a 2006 and we moved up from our Coleman Bayside. We love this trailer, but i was wondering where to buy Outback accessories, like matching curtains, and a sink cover that matches the counter top. We love this trailer, and can't wait to take it out this weekend


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Great Choice ! Welcome !


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

Congrats with your new trailer. You sound pretty excited as well you should be, enjoy and have fun.







WELCOME to the OUTBACKERS


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

CONGRATS on your new TT and welcome to OUTBACKERS.

Bob


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to outbackers!!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your new 21rs!

As far as matching fabrics, not sure...I would probably go out and find something complimentary to the existing interior.
You might check with your dealer about the sink cover.

Have a great maiden voyage this weekend!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

When we picked up our 21rs from Lakeshore RV in July, Mike told us that OB was no longer offering sink covers in their trailers. Maybe you can make a template and have one cut from a similar material. I wish I could get one at least for the BR sink. Any other suggestions???


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*CONGRATS and ENJOY !!!!! *


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats! and Welcome!
We found a lot of stuff at Wal-Mart and Target.
We added cutains across the Bunks and the other side of the door so you have a changing room.
We replaced the bed curtains too. All on friction rods.


----------



## Jamina (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey. Seen your outback on lakeshore-rv.com. Very nice and looks very good to travel in. Hope you have a lot of good times with it.







Enjoy.


----------



## bery's roo (Jul 6, 2007)

Congrats on the new OB,A word of advise,if and when you decide to store it do not cover the TT.I have a 06 23krs roo and it delamed being under a cover.Keystone does not recomend covering the campers.So 1600$ later i will get my OB back in good condition I hope,and thats with no> I repeat NO warrenty against it doing it again..I live in the south so a lot hotter than other places...Just a warning...Bery's ROO


----------

